# Installing New Hard Drive



## tivofanatic (Dec 23, 2003)

I think my Toshiba TIVO is dying a slow death. I've been restarting the TIVO about every other day for the menu to appear correctly. I'm thinking the hard drive may need to be replaced. Is it possible to go to Best Buy and buy a hard drive. I have lots of experience building PCs, so I'm not afraid to open up the TIVO and change the hard drive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, i.e. type of hard drive, installation tips. Thanks.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

www.upgrade-instructions.com


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

http://mfslive.org/
works well on Pentium 3 computers
With P4 computers it a little tricky just have to hit enter to get prompt to enter codes
But, if you have a AMD K6 based machine with k6-2 cpu I would look into mfstool 2.0


----------



## tivofanatic (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. Any idea how long it actually takes to set up the hard drive?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Mine took about 15 minutes with the WeaKnees method. However, I did not make a backup and I did not keep any recordings.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

supasta said:


> Mine took about 15 minutes with the WeaKnees method. However, I did not make a backup and I did not keep any recordings.


Well, any transfer without recording will take less time to transfer it really comes down to the computer used in the transfering process if you have a fast computer you can get faster transfering speeds but, just to give you the heads up Mfslive is a update version of Mfstools it has lots of new features if you ever need to pull the drive out since mfslive is linux friendly you can also transfer error logs from linux and mfs partition into a usb memory stick if you don't like to write it all down. check it out click Got Live? (link in my sig) They have a very good support forum and strong MFSLive ICG for commands that even a caveman can do it


----------



## ti_vorevolution (Feb 26, 2007)

One other point to make tivofanatic, be careful which type of hard drive you buy. For your TiVo it has to be PATA/IDE, and do some research on this forum about which drives perform the best in a TiVo, regarding noise, power consumption, etc. 

There was also an issue with some of the Maxtor DiamondMax drives not working in TiVo, so look out for that one also.

Hopefully that helps!


----------

